# Any reviews or advice on the Craftex CX 611 milling machine for light steel work



## Todd McBride (Apr 13, 2020)

I am looking at buying the CX 611 for light work on steel. Typical work would be cutting keyways in shaft, milling steam engine "D" slide valves, boring holes large than 1/2", gunsmith work. Had some challenges with  my Craftex CX 709 lathe motor but once I got that replaced all is well there.


----------



## Janger (Apr 13, 2020)

Todd I have the cx600. a baby brother. I expect you will like the cx611. it has good features. For the money you could find a knee mill used with a lot more power.


----------



## Todd McBride (Apr 13, 2020)

After my son did some more research on it we are now thinking the CX 601 is a slightly heavier machine so that looks to be the one we will buy. I will be using it in my 3 car garage along with the CX 709 lathe so I don't want to go much bigger. Once I am familiar with milling I will join that Maker shop and use their machine if I find some compelling reason to do something larger. The project at hand is a horseless carriage ("Locomobile") and my son will do some gunsmithing.so there is nothing very heavy to do.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 13, 2020)

How much is the BB CX-611 compared to an RF-45 style?


----------



## Todd McBride (Apr 13, 2020)

The CX 611 is $3,149 plus accessories, regular price seems to be $450 higher. The CX 601 is $2699, and eternally on sale for $450 off list price. My son says we will have about $4200 into it with stand, vice, some tools and all.

Will do some research on the RF-45.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2020)

You can do a lot better on kijiji with patience. I bought a 9X49 mill, an 8X32 and a 7X42,  all Bridgeport styles, all for much less - well, the 9X49 was a little more, but...

You will find that a used RF45 clone will go for about $1700, which is sturdier that the CX's you are looking at.  It all depends if you can wait a bit.  Several candidates have gone by since Christmas.  It really pays to get the sturdiest mill you can find room for,  Lots less breaking of bits, and more accurate cuts with better finish.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 13, 2020)

I know Modern Tool sells a Chinese RF-45 style, but I don't know the price. For some reason they don't have it on their website, just the pole style. Alex ran the (dovetail 45) just to demo at the meetup we had there over a year ago. Both John Conroy & myself had Taiwan RF-45's & we both remarked how quiet that current one was by comparison & Alex wasn't really babying it. So even though its Chinese I think maybe they evolved it a bit over time? Mine was a 1998 vintage King, John's was a 2xxx Precision Mathews. As Dabbler says if you are in no rush (and that might be the case anyways with the virus situation) you might land on something. Even Modern gets tradebacks from people who upgrade to Bridgeport style so would be worth putting that feeler out there. 

The RF-45 come in different flavors depending on the seller. Its getting to be a bit of misused generic description so check the specs; motor, table size, movement limits, accessories included.... I've seen some machines called 45 that look more like what PM calls 932. (I'm not suggesting purchasing from them, they just happen to have more in between sizes  with specs & downloadable manuals to help you distinguish). https://www.precisionmatthews.com/product-category/millingmachines/benchmills/


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 14, 2020)

If size is an issue, then the PM945 and the Modern equivalent is a strong sturdy mill.  I have one, and it is every bit as capable as any 'full sized' mill.  There was a Busy BeeB048 (Grizzly G0678) clone on the market last month for $1800.  That is also a very sturdy machine.

To be specific:  PeterT and I own the PM945 that Modern sells.  I used to have the B048 and Janger had it a while before upgrading big time.  Both of these will be much more satisfying than spending more on a less capable, new milling machine. They both don't take much more space than a RF-45 type.

I personally think that buying a used mill is far less risky than buying a used lathe.  Even without huge skills and exacting measuring equipment, a quick check on the flaking on the ways, the general cleanliness of the machine and the feel of the lead screws are a great indicator.  the last check on a used mill is the most telling:  check for side/side movement of the table at both ends and the center.  if they are much different, walk away.  That indicates a worn out/abused machine.

In the dozens of mills I've checked, the only one that I found that was bad in the ways was that 5400$ auction mill that needed a complete rebuild (impractical) or the scrapper.  I was interested in it for parts only.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh, and another short thing.  I know of a full sized Bridgeport for under 1K$.  Now it needs some cleaning, and the motor needs to be replaced (it is a 440V 3phase) but the machine is solid, and in good condition.

I know space is always at a prelium - but these machines are a joy to work on, and last forever if cared for.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 14, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> Oh, and another short thing.  I know of a full sized Bridgeport for under 1K$.  Now it needs some cleaning, and the motor needs to be replaced (it is a 440V 3phase) but the machine is solid, and in good condition.
> 
> I know space is always at a prelium - but these machines are a joy to work on, and last forever if cared for.



How big and heavy are we talking here John?

Craig


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 14, 2020)

Why even change motor from 440V, if its under 1000 get it at 440V and it will run weak on 240 (ask me how I know). Also you can get a transformer for few hundred. Even new motor - brand new is few hundred. 

Beaten up - but I am sure working B-port clone that was abused sold for a under 2000 at auction. 

There are few other auctions around - there will be more as economy tanks so a lot of great deals in the next few months.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 14, 2020)

Todd McBride said:


> The CX 611 is $3,149 plus accessories, regular price seems to be $450 higher. The CX 601 is $2699, and eternally on sale for $450 off list price. My son says we will have about $4200 into it with stand, vice, some tools and all.
> 
> Will do some research on the RF-45.


I've been dreaming about a cx601 for a while myself.  I haven't been able to figure out why the cx611 costs so much more as it appears to be less of a machine than the cx601...what am I missing?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 14, 2020)

I think once the stores open you need to see them in person and verify their specs. 

I have no idea why anyone would want the junk machines from BB when you can get quality stuff elsewhere for less - but I guess everyone is different & some people don't have space for larger stuff.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 15, 2020)

@YYCHobbyMachinist it is a full sized Bridgeport with an unusual featrue, maybe even rare.  it has the capacity to mount multiple milling heads on the same machine.  For that reason it weighs more than a normal BP mill.  I'd guess 2700 lbs.  If it is going into a garage (and definitely NOT a basement) then the few extra hundred won't matter. 

My BP clone weighs 3900 lbs and two of us got it into my garage easily.  

I have all the equipment to move it except the trailer.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 15, 2020)

I assume that the extra head is side by side, as all PB and clones are designed to have extra attachment at the other end of the RAM - usually a slotting attachment. Or do you mean the very old BP with the round RAM, aka M head, but they also seem to have some kind of end of RAM attachment. 

Extra head would make the machine worth more not less - you could sell the extra head. If it is a slotting attachment at the other end of the RAM it can be also sold for some extra $$$.

Are you sure you BP clone is a whopping 3900 lbs? My clone has 54x10 table 40 taper and 5hp and is around 3500 lbs max, probably less.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 15, 2020)

Old two head BP.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 15, 2020)

-- The ram has a vertical table for mounting up to 4 heads.  It only comes with one.  It looks liek the table, about the same size, but vertical.  I don't have a picture.

My 'First' 9X49 was weighed at terminal.  It weighed 3700 lbs without the head.  (I transported that in my truck) - I haven't weighed the head yet, but it's got to be nearly 200 lbs.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 15, 2020)

There I think now I got it.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 15, 2020)

very similar.  the one I have in mind has a 8X42 inch table with a 10X36 inch upper table. (approx)


----------



## Janger (Apr 16, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> View attachment 8660
> There I think now I got it.


How would you use this multi head machine exactly? If you put a part on at the right of the table I don’t see how the table can move far enough to get the part under the left head? Would you have 4 or Multiple vises and move the part from work holding station to station?


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 16, 2020)

I think the picture shows a tracing mill - before CNC. The template goes under the stylus on the right. The other three heads each get a blank  underneath them and after milling, three copies of the template are made.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 16, 2020)

This is exactly how I understand it - a copy mill. With just one head and no copy mechanism it is just a manual mill.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 16, 2020)

Janger said:


> How would you use this multi head machine exactly?



Both ways you suggested are possible.  The advantage of this type is the enlongated lead screw.  On the 42" table the lead screw should allow for 30" movement.  This should allow a single vice in the centre of the table to hit 3 stations.

It's ideal use is where each head needed a different setup:  angle or tool.

The moral of this story is, that for much less money and a making room for a bigger machine, it would be a lot better than buying a tiny machine at 3 times the price.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 16, 2020)

Are all Bridgeport bases basically the same and only the heads change between models?  Guess what I'm asking is does a basement friendly Bridgeport exist?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 16, 2020)

No, BP bases did change, heads also did change. 

However, you can get what is known as "baby BP". What Busy Bee sells in their shop - their largest mills - are small baby BP. 

https://www.grizzly.com/milling-machines?rankBy=price+desc

All 8 x 32 and 6 x 26 are baby BP. Others in that price range are bed mills. Bed mills are newer design. Remember BP is based on a design that is around 100 years old - that knee is both good and bad.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 16, 2020)

> Guess what I'm asking is does a basement friendly Bridgeport exist?



Sure they do.  Assuming you can move a 1600-1800 lb mill into your basement.  mrpete222 did.  Bert did.  The mill I just bought from Bert was in his basement, and now I'm moving it up the stairs, and 25 km to my shop.

But it takes effort.  Even the mill I describe above can go down stairs... but... I got Bert's cheap because I am uniquely qualified to move it out.  Figure that the mill will be nearly worthless for resale if you move it down your stairs.  The little ones, like the PM45 or PM30, retain their value in a basement, because a fridge dolly and 3 or 4 strong guys can move it easily.

Once the mill hits about 600 lbs, disassembly is needed to move it down/up  stairs safely.  I had to completely disassemble Bert's lathe to get it out of the basement, and the pieces still averaged 400 lbs each, with a nearly 800 lb bed...  If at all possible, a garage shop makes a 'best case' scenario.

Heck, when I bought the  mill from alincochrane, we had a devil of a time getting it up a single step, and into my truck.  and it weighs only 500 lbs! - it was just awkward...


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 17, 2020)

should have weighed my lathe parts  before moving them into my basement, but I don’t know how to use my 8t scale properly


----------



## Debovsky (Sep 15, 2021)

Todd McBride said:


> I am looking at buying the CX 611 for light work on steel. Typical work would be cutting keyways in shaft, milling steam engine "D" slide valves, boring holes large than 1/2", gunsmith work. Had some challenges with  my Craftex CX 709 lathe motor but once I got that replaced all is well there.


It looks like somewhere down the road, Todd's question was completely lost; what about the BB CX611 mill ?? I too am giving serious thoughts on this one. And NO I'm not intersted in a 1/2 a milion ton piece of antique machinery. Anyone has experience of using the CX611?. Thanks


----------



## ThirtyOneDriver (Jan 12, 2022)

@Debovsky I have a CX611... I wouldn't call what I have "experience".

When I bought mine, it was a floor model and it appeared to be on of the last (if not THE last) one's available in Ontario at the time .  I didn't buy any tooling until Black Friday.

I've used a 2" facemill on it and learned the importance of tightening up all the unused axis' - the tilting head has been an AWESOME feature for notching roll cage tubing w/ an annular cutter.  R8 spindle seems to have made sourcing tooling pretty easy.  It came preassembled on a base so moving it around on a two-wheeled dolly (top heavy) wasn't too hard (had my 6'4" ~240# brother do most of it but I was capable when needed.

The "Shop Fox M1111" manual blows the CX611's out of the water.  DRO would be a great add-on; my buddy who is a tool and die maker seemed somewhat confused as to the scale marked on the axis wheel thingys - I haven't slowed down to figure out what's wrong w/ them but I think it had something to do w/ the Metric vs. Imperial conversion... something was off a decimal or it was 2:1 or ???.


----------



## Debovsky (Jan 12, 2022)

ThirtyOneDriver said:


> @Debovsky I have a CX611... I wouldn't call what I have "experience".
> 
> When I bought mine, it was a floor model and it appeared to be on of the last (if not THE last) one's available in Ontario at the time .  I didn't buy any tooling until Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Since my last post I've installed a "TOAUTO" 3 axis DRO on it. Indeed, this is an awesome addition. Here's a picture attached...


----------

